# Webasto diesel heater consumptions



## Deadsfo (Feb 27, 2013)

does anybody know what sort of consumption of diesel and battery power a wesbasto heater uses,and how quick and hot they are


----------



## jogguk (Feb 28, 2013)

Deadsfo said:


> does anybody know what sort of consumption of diesel and battery power a wesbasto heater uses,and how quick and hot they are



Assuming we are talking about warm air heaters and not the water heaters to heat exchanger/fan type? How old is it? The newer ones are more battery efficient, it is the amp draw for the glow plug on start up which is the killer, the actual hot air fans are pretty low power. 

The newer ones have variable heat output and turn themselves down low without switching off completely so the on /off glowplug switching is not so frequent = battery saving. Diesel consumption is not much of a worry. Google the model number if you know it loads od downloadable stuff re consumption etc.

That size truck it is probably something like a 5Kw model and heat up quick when they get going.

John


----------



## jann (Feb 28, 2013)

Very quick at heating up. About 1/2 litre a day in winter. The only downside is the battery consumption, it is best of course to have a separate battery so that you can always start the engine . We normally move on each day which charges the battery back up. If in doubt we run the engine to put some charge back into the battery.


----------



## AndyC (Feb 28, 2013)

Product Sheets, giving fuel and power consumption figures, for the current Webasto range are here: Webasto Caravan :: Product sheets

AndyC


----------



## GRWXJR (Feb 28, 2013)

My van came with one (dunno which one, but its 12v air fan recirculation type, and does reduce fan speed when at required temp - well alter it up and down to suit), and when I looked up it said something like 20A on startup, and 1A when running (so better to keep it on and adjust to preferred temp rather than switch on and off to limit battery consumption).

You can hear the pulse of the fuel pump uinder the floor on my van and it works faster and harder the more heat you ask of the unit (as you'd expect) so you can tell when are using more fuel.

Mine seems to use more than half a litre at night though - a fair bit more.  I have a separate little tank that I can top up with Red diesel (haven't tried kero through it but I think you can from what web reading I have done - some seem to reckon it runs better on kero and cleaner).  I's say the tank is about 4 litres, and working overnight when v cold (and without heat-reflective screens and an area of the roof still bare of insulation of any kind) I'd say I got through more like 3 litres - so more like a half-litre for every hour it was on.

With improved insulation though I dare say the heater has to work a lot less hard, and consumption is a lot better.  That's the plan for me - insulate the above cab roof storgae section thats bare glassfibre, and I've made some screens for the cab windows to get some kind of insulation for the glass, which sheds heat like you wouldn't believe without screens.

Edit:  Just looked up the Webasto Site price list.... flippin' eck these are pricey to buy aren't they!  I had mine with the van and it has the basic rotary controller to set the temp, and even those are North of £800  :scared:

It does the job though and the fact that its safer due to the heat exchanger and that all combustion gasses are vented outside the van is the thing for me - as well as the fact its compact, tucked away under the seat/bed and dead easy to use


----------



## Dezi (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi, I have a webasto dual top in the Murvi. We find it very efficient & it heats up our smallish van very quickly, even in temps as low as –15o.

Diesel consumption straight from the vehicle fuel tank is about .25 L / H on average.

If it is of any help in our previous Murvi that we owned for 10 years we had an Eberspacher heater / hot water system & I find the the Webasto is superior in every way.


Dezi


----------



## jann (Mar 2, 2013)

We've never had to leave the heating on overnight, we always travel each day so the van is warm from the engine heater when we stop for the day.We put the heating on low after tea and it switches in and out in the evening. We switch it off when in bed and on again in the morning. The van is very well insulated so the heat stays in the van . We do go away 12 months round.The van has a separate heating tank, so my usage figures are correct.


----------

